# A feral cat in the middle of dessert



## nagomi (Jul 26, 2021)

I'm working in the middle eat and a few weeks ago, this baby cat showed up at the back gate of the office building. It's a power plant so it's in the middle of nowhere. I've never fed a stray cat in my life, but at that time this folk was limping and was injured with a bare head (losing hair). And it was such an extreme environment for just any creature to survive. There was nothing. It was not even the residential area.

I wasn't obviously not the only person who felt pity. Other people are also feeding him/her, but they seem to be giving only human food like canned tuna (steep in sunflower oil). I've done some research and tried a few safe food items with this cat and turned out he/she reacts pretty well to:
green bell pepper, chicken breast, oatmeal, dry cat food, eggs. (of course all cooked and chopped)

This cat was recovering from the wounds by itself only after getting someone food from people. Since then I couldn't stop helping him.

But now it's summer here and today it peaked at 49 celsius here. How he/she survives seems to hide right underneath the office building wall which has a bit of crack below and expect a leak of cool breeze from there. But this way can only work when people are in the office during day time.

I was thinking to keep him in my room secretly until the summer passes, but it seems extremely cruel to keep a kitten in 3mx3m room all alone for almost 11 hours a day.

I'm totally new to cat. What would he/she need the most? Any idea?


----------



## nagomi (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks, what you've suggested is luckily what I routinely do. It's enjoyable.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello Nagomi
Can you take this kitty home with you and out of this harsh environment and make him an inside only kitty? Also make sure he/she is eating canned cat food only. Human food isn’t good for them. Thanks


----------



## nagomi (Jul 26, 2021)

lcordaro said:


> Hello Nagomi
> Can you take this kitty home with you and out of this harsh environment and make him an inside only kitty? Also make sure he/she is eating canned cat food only. Human food isn’t good for them. Thanks


I want that too, but again this is in the middle of dessert and a power plant. I am not really sure if locking him up in my room for 12 hours a day until Im back would be any better for him. ( But there IS 24/7 airconditioning) What do you think? I dont want to be self righteous by deceiving myself to belive this is for him and only indulge myself. So Im waiting. Ill first get him the Revolution and see.


----------

